# General Question



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe this shouldn't be a concern of mines at this moment but I'd like to know.
During my research I've come across three different years connected to PHA Masonry. 
I understand Prince hall and fourteen other blacks were initiated in 1775. So I'm guessing my real question is what date is recognized as the actual founding day of PhA masonry. 
I see that Prince Hall petitioned the Grand Lodge of England on March 2, 1784 and that it was granted on September 29th of the same year and that it was delivered on April 29, 1787 and organized on May 6, 1787.
I'm asking this because I have seen different photos with PHA on it with 1775 as well as 1784 and 1787 and that really sparked me wanting to know which is deemed as the founding date and year or is that something that would be later clarified.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 6, 2014)

Three degrees.  Three dates.  Masonic beauty at its finest.

As far as physical objects, the chart fro the Premier GL still exists.  Consider that Thomas Jefferson predicted fireworks on the 3rd of July because that's when the vote took place but our actual celebration is on the 4th of July because that's the date on the document.  If you want to pick a specific date that's the natural one but Masonry tries to teach us a broader perspective.  Step out in faith and go with all three.


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 6, 2014)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Maybe this shouldn't be a concern of mines at this moment but I'd like to know.
> During my research I've come across three different years connected to PHA Masonry.
> I understand Prince hall and fourteen other blacks were initiated in 1775. So I'm guessing my real question is what date is recognized as the actual founding day of PhA masonry.
> I see that Prince Hall petitioned the Grand Lodge of England on March 2, 1784 and that it was granted on September 29th of the same year and that it was delivered on April 29, 1787 and organized on May 6, 1787.
> I'm asking this because I have seen different photos with PHA on it with 1775 as well as 1784 and 1787 and that really sparked me wanting to know which is deemed as the founding date and year or is that something that would be later clarified.


The Grand Lodge of Maine, AF&AM recognizes Prince Hall. But it doesn't stop there. The Grand Lodge of Maine was created nearly the same time that the State of Maine was created as part of the Missouri Compromise in 1820 and the first Governor, William King, was also the first Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Maine. He also wrote the Maine Constitution with his good friend, former President Thomas Jefferson. The Grand Lodge of Maine recognizes Prince Hall Masonry, as does the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts, from which it came.

I belong to a Maine Blue Lodge and am also a member of the Massachusetts Consistory, 32nd degree, along with plenty of Prince Hall Masons (in the Massachusetts Consistory).


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 6, 2014)

I shouldn't say this, but I would not move to a state that does not recognize Prince Hall Masonry nor serve as an officer in a lodge that does not recognize it. Massachusetts and Maine have their charter from UGLE, and Prince Hall was regularly raised. IIRC, Prince Hall lived in Boston. My hometown. Take this as a simple aside.


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 6, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Three degrees.  Three dates.  Masonic beauty at its finest.
> 
> As far as physical objects, the chart fro the Premier GL still exists.  Consider that Thomas Jefferson predicted fireworks on the 3rd of July because that's when the vote took place but our actual celebration is on the 4th of July because that's the date on the document.  If you want to pick a specific date that's the natural one but Masonry tries to teach us a broader perspective.  Step out in faith and go with all three.


Jefferson helped write the constitution of my state, but as far as I know, he was not a Freemason.


----------

